# How can I disable name resolve of nfs server?



## tanakorn (Jul 7, 2010)

I set up nfs server for my office and I found that when the clients have hostname, mounting will be time out because of rpcbind time out. After searching the internet, someone told that nfs service try to resolve hostname and this will bring rpcbind time out.

I fix my problem temporarily by fix the hostname in /etc/hosts but I want to disable this function of my nfs service. After searching, I can't find the answer so I come to ask here.

Does anyone know how can I disable name resolving of my nfs service?

Thank you.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 7, 2010)

Use Ip adresses, instead of hostnames to export and mount nfs? {is that what you wanted?}


----------

